# camping on a boat



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone ever camped on a boat? A houseboat or sail boat for instance.

I know some people camp on their boats not only out at sea but also while docked.

I only did it for one night and didn't care for the motion of the boat in the water.


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

Friends of ours have this square home made house boat. We have camped over night while docked. I didn't mind it but my nerves were a wreck with the children. They are really too young to keep an eye on them every minute to make sure they don't fall overboard.

They had life jackets on but that doesn't make me feel any better if they fall over or get lost. Plus when it is hot and they want to play, the life jackets become an interference and they got cranky.

So I will wait until they get older before we go again.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I havent ever really camped on a boat, but we did spend a weekend on a houseboat once. It was fun, we grilled, fished, etc...

Some family members of mine usually go once a year and rent a houseboat, take it out on the lake and stay a few days. I havent done this yet, but it sounds like a blast to me. I love being on the water and I love to fish.


----------



## rcButterfly (Jan 11, 2008)

Never been on a houseboat before, although it does sound like fun. I dont think I would want to stay on a boat for days, but a day or 2 would probably be just right for me, I could do some sun worshipping


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I think this reminds me of a movie with Sophia Lauren. They were on a houseboat. My obvious question? Who wouldn't want to be in a houseboat with her? It looks quite nice, but I haven't gone.


----------

